# Syrian medical graduate with a Hungarian PR. Visa requirements?



## george8666 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am a Syrian citizen holding a Permanent residence in Hungary and a medical degree from a Hungarian Medical school. 
I would like to move to Germany to work, and I've read if that if im planning to stay for over a 90-day period in Germany then I would need a visa. If so, what type of visa? a Job-seeking visa? 

I would like to add that im in the process of starting the Approbation (Medical degree recognition) and dont have any job offers yet.

I appologise if this question was answered before, but the information online is overwhelming and I seem to be constantly getting lost...


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It really depends on your plans. How well do you already speak German?


----------



## george8666 (Jan 30, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> It really depends on your plans. How well do you already speak German?


Curretly enrolled in a B2.2 course and planning on taking the B2 telc exam next month


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you want to take C1 where you are or in Germany? For example, if you want to take C1 in Germany you could apply for a language study permit.

Have you already submitted your application for approbation?

If you are flexible on location and can handle the language you can easily find a job once you have an approbation. It is difficult to say how long the approbation will take (although I hear that they are priority processing applications for health care professionals).


----------



## george8666 (Jan 30, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> Do you want to take C1 where you are or in Germany? For example, if you want to take C1 in Germany you could apply for a language study permit.
> 
> Have you already submitted your application for approbation?
> 
> If you are flexible on location and can handle the language you can easily find a job once you have an approbation. It is difficult to say how long the approbation will take (although I hear that they are priority processing applications for health care professionals).


As part of the Approbation you must take an exam in C1 Medizin (Fachsprachprüfung), so im not planning on continuing with C1. I am also only looking for spots around Nürnberg. I also havent started the Approbation...
Is there no other option, should i wait till I have a job offer?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

george8666 said:


> As part of the Approbation you must take an exam in C1 Medizin (Fachsprachprüfung), so im not planning on continuing with C1. I am also only looking for spots around Nürnberg. I also havent started the Approbation...
> Is there no other option, should i wait till I have a job offer?


Since when have you lived in Hungary? Have you spent five years there or more?

By the way, there is C1 and there is C1 medical language. You will have a much easier time with the medical 'Fachsprache' if you have day to day German at C1 already. Might be cheaper to do this in Hungary, but might be easier to do in Germany. Immersion and all that. Just saying.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

george8666 said:


> I also havent started the Approbation...
> Is there no other option, should i wait till I have a job offer?


There are actually many options. It depends on your priorities and how much money you have saved for the move. 

You really should first take a regular C1 course and then the medical course. However, although normally I would agree that immersion is very important from B2, at the moment we are all supposed to be social distancing so there will not be many opportunities for you to interact with the locals once you get here. Furthermore, most language courses are now only online anyway.


----------

